# Computer Starts, Stops, Then Starts up again On Booting Up



## Farrsolo

Hi, I have a desktop that used to run fine, then obviously I tweaked something(unknown) and now it does this funny start up procedure.

PC Specs:
Antec three hundred two case
i7 2600K
ASUS P8Z68
GTX 560Ti
16GB Corsair RAM
650W Corsair PS
240GB OCZ SSD 
Hitachi 2TB 7200RPM HDD
Windows 7 Ultimate
After pressing the power button, the computer will start, then it will stop, then a few seconds later it will continue booting up with no issues. I don't see any problems once I am in Windows,but does anybody know how to get rid of this?

This is a crappy video off my iPhone that was uploaded by JING, So I press power at the :05 second mark, the computer starts up, at the :18 second mark it stops, then at the :23 mark it restarts and continues. 

I don't know if this is damaging anything or not?

Also is a 60 second boot up on a 240GB OCZ SSD normal? I thought I used to get to my desktop screen in like 20 seconds before?
Thanks!!


----------



## jamesd1981

I could not get the video to play, but no that length of startup on an ssd is not normal.

Do you have any yellow warning triangles in device manager ?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I suggest entering the BIOS and setting it to factory defaults. Then change whatever settings you need so the computer will boot properly (IE: SATA to AHCI mode, etc.).


----------



## Farrsolo

I reset the bios and there are no yellow disclaimer triangles in device manager...and the little stall
During boot up still occurs


----------



## jamesd1981

Can you try starting the system and going straight into the bios, this should help determine if the problem is hardware or within your windows installation.


----------



## Farrsolo

how do i set the bios to always boot to the bios?
I have looked through the settings and can't seem to locate it.

Here is what my bios screen looks like at the boot menu:

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3224/uefisettings.png

Thanks


----------



## Farrsolo

hmm, well i tweaked some setting again, not sure what I did exactly, after resetting the bios to default settings and restarting, the little start-stop issue still occurred.

But after going back into the bios and playing with the boot options, not changing anything, I now boot up to my desktop in less than 40 seconds (with password typed in) and no stop/start glitch. Where before with the little start-stop glitch, it was taking 1 minute to get to password login alone.

Thanks to all that helped!


----------

